# Solved: Knights of the Nine - Oblivion - Wayshrines glitch



## theFAst0ne (Apr 16, 2009)

I have just started the Knights of the Nine quest and have gone to and prayed at all the wayshrines successfully, except for Mara. When I get to what should be Mara's wayshrine, according to the wayshrine map, it says it's the wayshrine of Zenithar. I've already been to Zenithar north of Bravil and Mara (where I am) is west of Skingrad. I then went into a chappel and it says I must still go to Mara. One day later (normal time) I went back to the problem wayshrine and this time it said it was Talos! I've waited 24 hours (game time), fast traveled somewhere and walked back and it still hasn't changed. Could someone please give me some advise on what to do about this problem/glitch ASAP? I have had no other problems in my time playing and I've also played this game on another PC with no problems.
Thank you.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

How did you solve it?


----------



## theFAst0ne (Apr 16, 2009)

there are more than one wayshrines for each of the nine

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Wayshrines


----------

